
Working remotely in a non-remote company - lbrito
https://goiabada.blog/working-remotely-in-a-non-remote-company-ce9e39645f85
======
ktaylor
I believe the most important element of successful remote work as a FT
employee (not a contractor) is to not be forgotten.

When working on a team or working in management, so many decisions are decided
outside of meetings. As a remote employee or manager, you need to go to great
lengths to make yourself available at a moments notice through slack, zoom,
etc.

Don't become forgotten...and then irrelevant.

~~~
lbrito
Very true.

I think a good way of mitigating this is by having built good rapport with
your coworkers previously: people you're in great terms or are friends with
are more likely to miss you, and thus less prone to forgetting about you. So
ideally a remote worker would spend some in-office time first, building those
relationships (of course, that's not always possible).

